# CINEMAX $15 REBATE OFFER



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

http://www.cinemax.com/

To receive your $15 rebate, call your local cable operator or satellite provider and order Cinemax by 7/1/02. After paying your installation and first month's service bill, mail a copy of your bill, together with your name, address, and zip code hand-printed on a 3" X 5" paper and this rebate coupon to: Cinemax $15 Rebate Offer, PO Box 4164, Blair, NE 68009-4164.

Do not mail in to your cable operator or satellite provider.

Please legibly hand print all information requested. A correct street address and zip code are needed to assure delivery. Post office boxes are not valid street addresses. U.S. residents only. Requests from clubs, groups, or organizations will not be honored, acknowledged or returned. This offer may not be reprinted. Void where restricted or prohibited by law. Not valid with any other promotion. Limit 1 offer per household. Please allow 6 to 8 weeks for receipt of rebate. Offer requests must be received by 10/1/02. For questions about this rebate, call 1-800-797-7636


----------



## timf (Apr 21, 2002)

Is this offer good for all Cinemax subscribers, or new subscribers only?


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Dennis K mentioned that you could use the rebate existing or new on the HBO rebate.

Read This http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=4119

Might be worth a try.


----------

